# looking for brunswick stew



## kathrynn (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a good Brunswick stew recipe to share? I have some pp and chicken that is begging to be used in some stew!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> Does anyone have a good Brunswick stew recipe to share? I have some pp and chicken that is hitting to be used in some stew!


Yummy

I have some rabbit i need to make into some stew.


----------



## mvincent42 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saw this one on diners, drive-ins, and dives.  It looked awesome!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/brunswick-stew-recipe/index.html


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

mvincent42 said:


> Saw this one on diners, drive-ins, and dives. It looked awesome!
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/brunswick-stew-recipe/index.html


Thanks

Got this one saved.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 30, 2012)

This is my go to recipe for Brunswick stew..

I change it up some on occasion..and always make it in a crock pot...

http://melissaraydavis.hubpages.com/hub/Brunswick_Stew_Recipe

  Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 30, 2012)

Coolness!  I will go and check those out!  Thanks!

If yall ever see anything that "sounds" funny or looks miss spelled....I have been on the kindle fire.  I cant get that dang auto correct thing off!!!  Argh!  It will sub words in after I hit the send button.

Craig...that one looks closer to the one I am dying to replicate!  Gibson's BBQ here in town makes the best.  I wanna learn how to make my own...similar to theirs.  This one sounds like I can tweak and get close.  Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> This is my go to recipe for Brunswick stew..
> 
> I change it up some on occasion..and always make it in a crock pot...
> 
> ...


Gots this one saved also.

OUI My head hurts


----------



## biggronn (Jan 27, 2013)

This is my great aunt Mattie's Brunswick stew recipe.She's 86 and probably got it from my great grandmother, so it's old and been around awhile. I asked her if she minded me giving it out. "Lord no Honey. You give it to anyone you want to. Good recipes are supposed to be shared." She lives outside of Atlanta, so she knows Brunswick Stew. I was in most BBQ places around Atlanta when I was a kid. This is just as good if not better than any of them. I can't say it's the best in the world because I haven't tried every one in the world. Most recipes have lima beans and potatoes in it. She left them out. Lets you have the full flavor. I think the vinegar sets it apart from other kinds of stew. I've even made it so thick that you can make sandwiches from it. A nice big thick pulled pork sandwich with slaw and a bowl of Brunswick stew and you think you've died and gone to heaven. This is the only recipe I have. It makes a bunch. I freeze it in quarts. It used to be made from game. The first time I made it, I made from squirrel, venison, and pork.

6 lbs. chicken

6 lbs. pork

3 lbs. beef

3 bottles ketchup

64 ounces tomato juice

1/3 cup vinegar

1/4 cup sugar

3 quarts corn (kernel or cream)

hot sauce to taste

salt and pepper to taste

Cook chicken in large pot til done. Pull meat off bones and grind. Save broth to add if too thick.

Cook pork and beef together in large pot. pull meat off bones and grind.

Mix all together and cook for about an hour, stirring often to prevent corn from sticking. DO NOT let stew scorch!!! Add chicken broth if too thick.

You can add more or less of anything above to suit your own taste.

Pretty simple. I didn't change a thing. This is her exact recipe.

Hoe you love this as much as I have. BBQ just ain't the same without Brunswick Stew. ( I hope you try it, cuz I'm a one fingered typist and it took me forever to type this!!!)


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

Biggron!  I think you just saved me!  Bless your Sweet Grandmother's Heart!  That is the one I am going to try....but I will add the limas and such.

I like mine with a thin juice...and hush puppies!

Looks easy enough!

Thanks so much for sharing this!

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is one i like.

1 whole chicken,

3 medium onions roughly chopped.
Season chicken with salt and pepper.

Place chicken and onions in large pot and cover with water.  Cook until meat falls from the bones. Remove from heat and let cool. Shred meat and return to pot with the stock in it.

Add:
A couple of pounds or so of pulled pork
4 (16oz) cans diced tomatoes
5 T Worcestershire sauce
1&1/2 (14oz) bottles catsup
2 T Tobasco
2 bay leaves
1/2 (12oz) bottle chili sauce,
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 stick butter
Cook 1 hour stirring occasionally to prevent sticking

Add:
3T vinegar
2 (16oz) cans lima or butter beans
2 (16 oz) cans cream corn
1 (15oz) can english peas or reg
3 small diced potatoes
box of slice okra (optional)
Cook slowly until thick.  Stirring to prevent sticking.


----------



## biggronn (Jan 27, 2013)

You're more than welcome Kat. Enjoy.  I know that lima beans and potatoes are traditional but I like it without them and I love limas and potatoes.  Might try it without thinning it down first. You might like it.

Now just how good are your hush puppies? My wife of 32 yrs died in '03 and took her recipe with her. I've tried but I can't come close. Probably more TLC that I can add.

BR


----------



## blat (Oct 17, 2013)

I  have never tried brunswick stew,  but was a  cold rainy  day in e tn so  decided to  give it a shot.

 this is  very close to to  what mvincent42  shared from food network.  

4 cups  chicken stock
1 can fire roasted tomatoes
1 1/5 lbs some pp I  made a  few weeks ago and froze
1 1/2 cups soflaq finishing sauce  that I  always keep around
1/2 cup store bought bbq sauce
10 oz bag  cream corn  frozen
14  oz bag  Lima beans
1 stick butter
3 small sweet onions
4 cloves garlic
2 tbl worch sauce
2 tbl brown sugar
1 tbl pepper
1 tbl salt
1/4 tsp cayene pepper

butter onions and garlic  went first,  when  got them browned up a bit, just  threw everything else in  and brought to a boil and turned down to liw  for  hour and a  half.

now just because I had  them in fridge added a chopped green pepper and chopped up about 8 or 9 brussell sprouts.

as I  mentioned above I  have never tried to  make brunswick stew, what I  failed to  mention is I  have slso  never eaten it.   what a  deprived life I  have led.   this is  one of the best things I  have ever had.

I will be tweeking  this recipe, just  because it seems  like I  can never leave anything alone,  but this was so good I do  not know how it  could be much better.













20131017_192031.jpg



__ blat
__ Oct 17, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 17, 2013)

Blat.....hard to believe you live in TN and not had that before. Some folks call it Camp Stew. I am glad you finally found out what is truely great stew!

We love it in Winter!

Kat


----------



## blat (Oct 17, 2013)

yep,  only stew I  have had is  the traditional beef  with taters  onions and carrots  in Brown gravy, but  this is better  and easier.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 18, 2013)

blat said:


> yep, only stew I have had is the traditional beef with taters onions and carrots in Brown gravy, but this is better and easier.


There is a BBQ place here in Huntsville....and I am dead set on getting a recipe that is just like theirs.  I love it...and left over smoked meats...are they way to go with it!  IMHO!

Kat


----------

